# Question about sending out for digitizing



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Well I have had my machine for two months now and have been learning and practicing for the most part. Now that I am getting closer to actually soliciting some business I have a question. 

If I were to get a picture or copy of a customers art work for a logo how do I send it to a digitizer? Do I just scan it into a file and send that file to them? Is it that simple or is there more involved? 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

It's pretty much that simple. You'll need to have the artwork on your computer so that you can either e-mail it, or upload it to the digitizers site.

Easiest way is to have your customer e-mail the artwork to you so that you don't have to scan it. And just make sure they don't send you a tiny little picture that won't upsize clearly. 

Most digitizers will be happy to walk you through the process of getting your artwork to them.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks, how important is the quality? For example could you scan a logo from the yellow pages and it still work, or do you need something better?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Garbage in, garbage out....

The better image you can give them, the better chance you have of getting a high quality design with the detail you are looking for.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah, that makes sense. I was just trying to plan ahead if some small business doesn't really have quality art work ready, what I might use. I know many small business let the yellow page or newspaper people create a look for their ads which then become their "logo". 

I was hoping to find out if anyone has had any success in scanning an ad and sending it in?

Also when you do scan a logo and send it do you have to worry about a certain type of format, or does the computer just do it correctly. I am admittedly computer ignorant, other than the basics.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

A high resolution scan of a yellow pages ad will work just fine. A good digitizer can even take a roughly drawn sketch and turn it into a design. The worse the artwork, the more input the digitizer would need for font selection, etc.

When you scan something it's usually save as either a .tif or .jpg file. A digitizer would be able to read either.


----------



## holcomb (Dec 5, 2007)

We only accept vector files. If the customer doesn't have one , we charge them to recreate the art in vector.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

My digitizer works from jpeg and pdf and works good, fast and if I have a problem she helps me quick.
Let me know if you need her adress.
Good luck!


----------



## holcomb (Dec 5, 2007)

We do are own digitizing, that's why we want vector art. This way we can tweek things like small text and thin lines.


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

Louie

Another way to get the logo is off of the business website if they have one. Just something to keep that in mind.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

I do most of my own digitizing, and send some out now and then. For me (and the digitizers I use) it doesn't need to be vector art, or a high quality image. 

The image does however need to be a decent size. 

Every now and then, a potential customer (for embroidery, or tees) will send a thumbnail size image. The 2 problems I have with that are 1. you can't size the image up enough to get a clear view of it, and 2. if they don't have anything better than that, it's probably not their image, but rather something they copied off a website.

My rule of thumb is that if they don't have decent artwork, it's probably not their art to use, and I turn down the job.


----------



## lkallus (Nov 9, 2009)

Prinsz said:


> My digitizer works from jpeg and pdf and works good, fast and if I have a problem she helps me quick.
> Let me know if you need her adress.
> Good luck!


I would love her address, Is she reasonably priced? I am so very new and don't even know what would be reasonable!
Laura


----------



## OTFINC (Mar 24, 2009)

lids which is a hat store in most malls or can google them online will digitize something for 50$ so Id think anything higher than that is to much. Then again if your trying to do something of any size id think it would be more


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

my digitizer is great.. I have digitizing software and don't have time to fix crappy art. 

I have sent him junk and they sew out great..

$15 Flat Rate Digitizing

**flat rate logo $15** quick turnaround.. they prefer jpegs


----------



## adam hans (May 25, 2010)

FatKat Printz said:


> my digitizer is great.. I have digitizing software and don't have time to fix crappy art.
> 
> I have sent him junk and they sew out great..
> 
> ...


$15 that is great man I pay $40 for min


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

My digitizer is [email protected] she works with USA quality and overseas prices.
Is cheaper than the one above and works with scans etc.
Tell her I send you and all will be fine.
regards rene prins


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

Truth be told I can't see how someone can charge $15 to digitize a design. I always digitize the design and then do a test sew out of the design to see if I need to modify the digitization for better sewing. At $15 they better be able to get it done in 15 minutes or less or they aren't valuing their time enough, in my opinion. That'd be like someone coming to ask you to embroider a 30,000 stitch design on their garment for $5...would you do it? Probably not.


----------



## OTFINC (Mar 24, 2009)

maybe they have developed programs to help them?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I know they use Wilcom..but I haven't had any problems with them and their sew outs are great.


If there are any changes they are quick to get them done and very helpful.


----------



## Limara (Aug 25, 2008)

Always go to some one thats recomended to produce good quality work, I have recently helped out some one having problems stitching out a online digitized design they couldnt get the design to stitch right,and thought it was their ability at fault. 
In my software I have never seen anything so badly digitized huge gaps missing,the fill stitch over outline it was obviously done from a poor automatic digitizing software dont know how they had the cheek to sell it!


----------



## robby (Oct 29, 2007)

Hmm.. what we (digitizers) need are good enough pictures. Good doesn't mean big or small but a clear enough picture that we can work with. Although, a bigger picture often means a clearer one where you can easily identify all the lettering, the font type, the details of the logo, etc.

If the artwork is too scrappy, then we need all the information that we can get about it. It may take longer to finish as digitizers have to work with their art skill and a little bit of imagination


----------

